# '17 VA SG Cameron Henry (4/7/2021)



## Jason Svoboda

*Shooting Guard*
Chersterfield (VA) Lloyd C Bird

*Ht: *6'6" | *Wt: *210 lbs


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379878421027823626


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## TreeTop




----------

